# Touché l'iPad pour la première fois Sensations fortes !!!



## electricpolaris (30 Avril 2010)

La semaine dernière, j'ai eu l'occasion d'aller dans le centre commercial du coin (qui est pas n'importe quel coin par ailleurs.)

*1.* J'habite aux U.S donc, témoigne de l'effervescence quand à ce 'gadget' ou 'révolution'... je sais pas

*2.* Non seulement j'habite aux U.S mais j'habite dans l'état du Delaware, qui est connu pour être... écoutez bien ! ! ! "Tax free"... Donc encore moins cher qu'ailleurs.

En fait deux gars voulaient utiliser le fait que j'habite ici pour s'acheter deux Ipad sous mon noms et les envoyer en Russie ! 

Bref, pas trop aimé leur truc, finalement j'en ai profité pour jeter un coup d'&#339;il et c'est fou, déjà tous les 32gig sont parti.

Je vais essayer de faire un petit topo pour vous si vous souhaitez avec mon expérience la prochaine fois que je retourne à l'apple store.

J'en voulais pas au début, je suis contente de tous les macs que j'ai et de mon petit ipod touch qui me dépanne bien... et grace auquel je peux lire mes livres, regarder les news, des vidéos etc... et c'est petit, zoooo dans la poche et c'est parti.
_____________________________________________________

Mais après avoir touché l'iPad !!!! *Mamamia*... je sais pas si ils mettent de la drogue ou je sais pas dessus, mais j'ai de suite voulu en acheter un ! 

Pourtant je sais contrôler mes achats compulsifs !

Il est tout plat, tout beau, un peu "lourd" je trouve", mais très ergonomique.
Des app qui se battent pas en duel pour se faire de la place, et vraiment funky !

Bon qui hésite encore? je balance les photos la prochaines fois !

J'attends un pour l'iPhone OS du coup, je sais pas trop j'hésite, pour mon boulot je me dois de checker mes emails très souvent, alors un peu en conflit là.


----------



## xsteban (30 Avril 2010)

On sent bien l'envie...

tu ne vas pas pouvoir contrôler ton achat impulsif, qui deviendra justificatif ^^.
Tu vas l'acheter 

Si t'es aux USA, hésites pas !


----------



## muhyidin (1 Mai 2010)

Hallucinant je ne sais pas que cet état était "tax free". J'imagine l'été dernier quand le change était de 1=1,50$ et sans payer de taxes il devait y avoir de sacrés bonnes affaires. Dire qu'ici on paie 20% de TVA. Bon y'a pas les mêmes avantages sociaux non plus... Bref à mon avis tu vas craquer. Je suis impatient qu'elle sorte en France elle remplacera mon portable en nomade.


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Je sais où je vais aller passer mes vacances cet été


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)

salut, quelqu'un a essayé le 3G, au vu des premières impressions cet iPad 3G a l'air pas mal (en plus j'aime bien la bande noir derrière, ça me rappel l'iPhone EDGE)...


----------

